# frag difference



## Tman (Mar 9, 2015)

What would have better results with:

HGH 176-191

Ghrp-2

Ghrp-6

Just curious the difference between them : I'm currently running 
Generic HGH .. I get the numbness in hands an very crazy dreams ... running 4 iu ed been on for 12/1/14..


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 9, 2015)

I like using sticky frags,
Wait sorry, thinking Call of Duty
Carry on.....


----------



## mickems (Mar 9, 2015)

Sorry, I don't know much about frags. I'm hetero.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Mar 9, 2015)

I like 2 over 6 but never tried the frag


----------



## Tman (Mar 10, 2015)

Fsuphisig said:


> I like 2 over 6 but never tried the frag



What kind of result did you experience?  I'm a try maxim pep. But what size vial is a single one ? I know it's 5mg


----------



## curtisvill (Mar 10, 2015)

I would continue to use the HGH, but perhaps drop to 3ius ed to help mitigate the sides.  Did you start at 4ius or did you start lower and slowly ramp up the dosage?  I think people often times start their dosage to high when a lower starting dose and ramping it up over time seems to work better in my experience.

I would personally use MOD GRF and GHRP-2, unless you wanted the appetite the sub the 6 for the 2.  I would also follow the below protocol.

First dose - 100mcg of MOD GRF and GHRP upon waking up.

Second dose -100mcg of MOD GRF and GHRP post workout, followed 30 min later by your HGH

Third dose - 100mcg of MOD GRF and GHRP pre bed.


----------



## Tman (Mar 10, 2015)

curtisvill said:


> I would continue to use the HGH, but perhaps drop to 3ius ed to help mitigate the sides.  Did you start at 4ius or did you start lower and slowly ramp up the dosage?  I think people often times start their dosage to high when a lower starting dose and ramping it up over time seems to work better in my experience.
> 
> I would personally use MOD GRF and GHRP-2, unless you wanted the appetite the sub the 6 for the 2.  I would also follow the below protocol.
> 
> ...



I start at 2 iu then ramp up 2 more after a month.. what's mod grf? Hell I eat a lot already...


----------



## Tman (Mar 10, 2015)

curtisvill said:


> I would continue to use the HGH, but perhaps drop to 3ius ed to help mitigate the sides.  Did you start at 4ius or did you start lower and slowly ramp up the dosage?  I think people often times start their dosage to high when a lower starting dose and ramping it up over time seems to work better in my experience.
> 
> I would personally use MOD GRF and GHRP-2, unless you wanted the appetite the sub the 6 for the 2.  I would also follow the below protocol.
> 
> ...



OK just checked it out cjc_1295 what is the difference with dac or without?


----------



## curtisvill (Mar 10, 2015)

Tman said:


> OK just checked it out cjc_1295 what is the difference with dac or without?



It’s important to avoid confusing CJC-1295 with CJC-1295 w/o DAC.  The latter is not CJC-1295, but rather is misnamed Mod GRF. When a peptide doesn’t have DAC, it’s not CJC-1295.


----------

